# Longfin Bristlenose Super Red Pleco's



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

I recently acquired 3 juvie Longfin Bristlenose Super Red Pleco's that a DRAS member had bred and got from Charlie;

I was just wondering what the best conditions to keep these fish in are? They are temporarily in a 10 gallon tank because my gudgeons will probably try to eat them so I don't want to risk that but I have other larger tanks they can go in, I'm just looking for some basic info first:

Min Tank Size:
PH:
Temp:
Diet:

etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

You can treat them the same as the common BN (since they are the same fish after all). But the basics are:

tank: a 10 gal would be fine for them right now. Though I generally like to keep pairs or trios in 15gals at minimum.

temp: 72-77 is the accepted norm, but I have kept them at warmer temps with no ill affect

pH: normal tap water is fine, which I think in Toronto is like 7.4-7.6

Diet: more herbivorous than anything, prepared foods like NLS H2O, Hikari wafers are all fine, provide with variety. Also, as Charlie recommended, leaves of frozen brussle sprouts and snap peas (especially the husk) are good. Try to stay away from things like zucchinis (high water content, low nutrient content compared to greens).

decor: the more caves/hiding spots the better. You will notice shredded fins otherwise. Considering their delicate fins, try to find decor that wont easily shred their fins.

Husbandry: like any other fish, nothing special here. If you want them to grow better, increase the frequency of water changes.

They are a pretty hardy species.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Hitch said:


> You can treat them the same as the common BN (since they are the same fish after all). But the basics are:
> 
> tank: a 10 gal would be fine for them right now. Though I generally like to keep pairs or trios in 15gals at minimum.
> 
> ...


Awesome thanks a ton Hitch I really appreciate that. I'm not much of a fish keeper but these guys looked cool and you couldn't pass on the price.

Thanks again


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I agree with Hitch but you may also consider some driftwood in the tank as well.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

bob123 said:


> I agree with Hitch but you may also consider some driftwood in the tank as well.


I added in some driftwood as well. Stupid question but does the type of driftwood matter? malaysian, mopani, etc?


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

doesnt matter at all.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I have bought new Malaysian and Mopani in the past and the Mopani driftwood seems to have a lot more tannins. Also, the Mopani developed white fungus all over it and took about 10 months to go away on its own.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I find the fungus goes away within a week. My BN plecos love my Mopani wood


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you boil the new wood it removes most of the tannins, as far as the white fungus just wipe it with your hand while in the tank and it will go away.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice; I ended up just using Malaysian Ironwood as I'm not a fan of Mopani wood and all the diatoms it release, boiled or not. 

Pleco's are doing well!


----------

